# Microsystem PHILIPS AZ2405  con problemas en lectora de Cd



## Wuazon (Abr 25, 2006)

Buenas Disculpen...
Tengo un Microsystem PHILIPS AZ2405 que no funciona la lectora de cd.
CUando una ubica el cd, a veces gira (medio lento) lee la cantidad de temas que tiene pero al darle play nunca empieza.
Otras veces no gira y da NO DISC, o gira unas vueltas y se frena.
Por lo que se deduce, mas lo que estuve probando el motor que mueve el cd seria el problema, pero no encuentro especificiones del mismo en la web.
El modelo del Motor es MDN4RA3FTAS.

Por eso solicito ayuda, alguien tiene alguna idea.


Muchas Gracias


----------



## shocky (Abr 25, 2006)

Hola mira casi seguro que el problema no es del motor. Prueba en primer lugar de limpiar el laser con un isopo apenas umectado en alcohol. ES muy probable que este sucio. Si esto no resulta puedes calibrar el foco con un preset que viene junto al lacer (esto en ultimo recurso) Y si aun sigue sin leer cambia el laser. Pero te repito segun lo que me dices ese problema no es del motor.
Suerte.


----------



## Wuazon (May 3, 2006)

Gracias....
Limpie los mecanismos y regule el lazer y ahi anduvo (mas o menos)...
Pero anda 

Gracias a todos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

